# Multi colour lighting pc



## Prashmith (Mar 31, 2014)

I currently have a new pc and wanted to know how to set up multi coloured LEDs I have so far only seen bitfendix alchemy led strips   But I want something like this .




I want it to be colour changeable much like the alienfx on dell's alienware system's. 
Can anybody help me please?


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 31, 2014)

Does it have to change its color based on what is on the screen?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2014)

You want the lighting to be inside the cabinet or outside it?


----------



## Prashmith (Mar 31, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You want the lighting to be inside the cabinet or outside it?




Both I like the scatter below monitor and also lit inside...it should also change colour if possible

- - - Updated - - -



aniket.cain said:


> Does it have to change its color based on what is on the screen?



Yes.rhere should be some feature to change the lights if possible.,a app or control box or so.if not then only a single colour


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 31, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> Both I like the scatter below monitor and also lit inside...it should also change colour if possible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You can get an RGB Led strip which comes with a power adapter and a remote to control the pattern and color of leds. 

Look for it in local stores or search on eBay.


----------



## Prashmith (Mar 31, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> You can get an RGB Led strip which comes with a power adapter and a remote to control the pattern and color of leds.
> 
> Look for it in local stores or search on eBay.




I liked those light strips but not so for purchase from eBay anyways a few sellers are from Delhi and will contact them and buy it.. And also yet can you recommend a good pc case? And what about buying multiple of those and placing them so to make kind of switchable (light zones)?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2014)

For monitor's background lighting, Google for "DIY Phillips ambilight".


----------



## Prashmith (Mar 31, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For monitor's background lighting, Google for "DIY Phillips ambilight".



Ok.but I bettern buy the 5 meter strip and run it through the corner of the desk and the monitor(will look great still) and any where the ambilight monitor\tv being sold ?????


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 1, 2014)

Not that I know in INDIA .


----------



## Prashmith (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok.thanks for answers


----------

